# 70 Gallon Aggressive Asian Community



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Switched from South American to Asian, figured it would be nice to have a change in my big tank as it has been South American for the past 4 years. It is low maintenance which is good for me as I have school and two pico reefs to worry about 

70 Gallon All Glass Tank
Lighting: Shop Light from RONA.
Filtration: Aquanova Canisters, NCF-1200 and NCF-1500. Three sponge filters as well.
Heater: Stealth 250 Heater
Substrate: Play sand
Decorations: Mixed driftwood, low maintenance plants, and some rocks.

Heres the fun part

Fauna:
6xGold Barbs
10xOdessa Barbs
12x Checkered Barbs
4x Denisonii Barbs
24x Harlequin Rasboras
1x Large Red Tailed Black Shark
2x Pea Puffers
6x Clown Loaches
6xBumbleBee Goby
1x Neon Goby 
4x Peacock Goby
4x Australian Rainbowfish
6x Banded Rainbowfish
4x Parkisons Rainbowfish
Unknown amount of Yellow Rabbit Snails


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Neat looking crowd you got there! I have gold barbs and they are my favorite fish to look at.
How are the pea puffers making out with everyone else?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Doing good! They are too slow to bother the other fish and the other fish leave them alone (at least from what I can see). They don't eat flakes so I have to hand feed them brine shrimp. The other fish are learning that that is food, so may have to make a contingency plan soon. It was an interesting experiment and I'm happy to see that it worked.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice tank Pea Puffers become dinner?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey, Momobobo, did you notice that if you take out the "70 gallon" from your title, it sounds like a news headline about rioting Asians having a turf war somewhere in Metro Vancouver?

Hmmmm, the things that pop into my head at 2 in the morning.

Time to get to bed, me thinks :bigsmile:


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

mrbob said:


> Nice tank Pea Puffers become dinner?


Nah, my bigger one was not eating well in my tank so I sold them.



> Time to get to bed, me thinks


Oh Anthony  It always sounds funny to me when I tell friends "I switched to Asians, I don't do South Americans anymore!"


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Momobobo said:


> It always sounds funny to me when I tell friends "I switched to Asians, I don't do South Americans anymore!"


Oooooh, must not post what pops into mind. :bigsmile:


----------

